# Wife's Bersa 380



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

Picked this baby up for $250, even though it's from 2008, it's still under break-in. Only 50 rounds have ever been through it, needless to say it needed a good cleaning and some oil, still a bit stiff, but with some more wiping down this sweety functions perfectly. A better match for the wife's nimble hands, and much better than what she had before, a Ruger LC9, which was a regret.


----------

